# Scraping in cold weather?



## gi_984 (Nov 7, 2013)

Trying to finish hand scraping my Atlas 12X36 carriage and tailstock.  Problem is my unheated work area in the garage.  The weather is really cooling off.  And no way to keep it warm too big to effectively heat plus un-insulated (insulation is in the works.)  Do I need to wait until spring?
    Thought about bringing inside but the surface plate (400 + pounds) is in the garage.
????


----------



## DMS (Nov 7, 2013)

If yo can bear it, I don't think the machine will mind. The main thing to account for is relative temperature between the two parts being fitted. If they all stay in the same place, and are the same temp, then I don't think it's an issue.

Where are you located? Cold is a relative thing. I'm in California, so cold here isn't really "cold". May be more worth while to work on your insulation, and then see how bad things are temp wise.


----------



## gi_984 (Nov 7, 2013)

North of Madison, WI.  Routinely gets below O degrees F.  I moved into a new place.  Lots of projects and $ to spend on house improvements.  Insulation & modifications to part of the garage to make a dedicated workshop was on the plan from the start.   
     I really want to get the lathe finished so I can finish some projects over the winter.  But I don't want to screw anything up with cooling/expanding cast iron dimensions.
    I'm curious what our professionals think?


----------



## Glitch (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks as though all the professionals are gone? The guy that taught scraping (Richard King) I think was his name. And Phil Perry. Looks like some other moderators are gone also!? What's up with all that? I really enjoyed the info these guys put on here.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 8, 2013)

Glitch, that's really a closed topic. We have moved past all of that. There are still people qualified to give proper advise on scraping. 

As far as temp control goes, the critical factor is consistency. If you start a precision project of any kind in the morning when it is 0° and by noon it is up to 40, then of course things will change. And not always change consistency. It's about mass and cross-section. Lighter, thinner parts of the machine being scraped will warm up or cool off quicker than the heavier sections. If I were working on such a project, I'd probably try to fond a way to stabilize the tools (straightedges, etc) at the same temp as the machine. Either cold or warm, but stable. How much effort you would have to put into accomplishing that would seem to be the determining factor in deciding whether to continue, or delay until such time you could stabilize things.


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Glitch, that's really a closed topic. We have moved past all of that. There are still people qualified to give proper advise on scraping.
> 
> As far as temp control goes, the critical factor is consistency. If you start a precision project of any kind in the morning when it is 0° and by noon it is up to 40, then of course things will change. And not always change consistency. It's about mass and cross-section. Lighter, thinner parts of the machine being scraped will warm up or cool off quicker than the heavier sections. If I were working on such a project, I'd probably try to fond a way to stabilize the tools (straightedges, etc) at the same temp as the machine. Either cold or warm, but stable. How much effort you would have to put into accomplishing that would seem to be the determining factor in deciding whether to continue, or delay until such time you could stabilize things.



Are they as active?  I have not had a single post by any qualified trainer or expert, since Rich left, on any of my posts!  At least I was getting knowledge that I could digest and determine would work best in my situation and it was freely given.  Tim

- - - Updated - - -



gi_984 said:


> Trying to finish hand scraping my Atlas 12X36 carriage and tailstock.  Problem is my unheated work area in the garage.  The weather is really cooling off.  And no way to keep it warm too big to effectively heat plus un-insulated (insulation is in the works.)  Do I need to wait until spring?
> Thought about bringing inside but the surface plate (400 + pounds) is in the garage.
> ????



hang visqueen from your ceiling and then use a small electric heater to keep the small area warm, it works well in northern Wisconsin.  I grew up in Tomahawk and the winters get bloody cold up there.  Not much snow anymore though...Tim


----------



## Glitch (Nov 9, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Glitch, that's really a closed topic. We have moved past all of that. There are still people qualified to give proper advise on scraping.
> 
> As far as temp control goes, the critical factor is consistency. If you start a precision project of any kind in the morning when it is 0° and by noon it is up to 40, then of course things will change. And not always change consistency. It's about mass and cross-section. Lighter, thinner parts of the machine being scraped will warm up or cool off quicker than the heavier sections. If I were working on such a project, I'd probably try to fond a way to stabilize the tools (straightedges, etc) at the same temp as the machine. Either cold or warm, but stable. How much effort you would have to put into accomplishing that would seem to be the determining factor in deciding whether to continue, or delay until such time you could stabilize things.



Oooooops, sorry amigo, didn't mean to step in anything. Didn't even realize there was anything to get past....only a perception.....     Shows how little I know...
peace


----------



## benmychree (Nov 9, 2013)

No need to post the address of banned members,please.


----------



## Maui Bob (Nov 10, 2013)

DMS said:


> If yo can bear it, I don't think the machine will mind. The main thing to account for is relative temperature between the two parts being fitted. If they all stay in the same place, and are the same temp, then I don't think it's an issue.
> 
> Where are you located? Cold is a relative thing. I'm in California, so cold here isn't really "cold". May be more worth while to work on your insulation, and then see how bad things are temp wise.



Living on Maui anything below 70 degrees is cold.


----------



## gi_984 (Nov 17, 2013)

Bob, good for you.  Been to several of the islands over the years.  Nice, expensive places to visit on the family vacation.  Insulation and finishing the garage is in progress but will not be done until the spring.  Now please, lets stay on subject.  I'm not opposed to bringing the bed, carriage, and tailstock inside to my basement work shop.  But with the surface plate outside and bringing the warm parts out to the cold garage to measure, I suspect there will be a slight change in the dimensions.


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 17, 2013)

You need to have your surface plate be the same temp as what you are working on.  Use some form of temporary heat, get a jet heater and with kerosene you don't get the stink.  As soon as your warm part touches the cold surface plate, it will cause the surface plate to warp microscopically and the part to do the same.  Tim


----------



## gi_984 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Tim,
     My gut instinct says wait until it warms up and the temps are consistent.  I was looking forward to getting it back together again.


----------

